# does your dog hide toys?



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bianca has always taken her flossie or other toys (but mainly flossie) and hid it under her blanket on the floor and then pull on the blanket to make the flossie "hop" out and then play with it some more.. She could get hours of entertainment doing this!

But recently I have noticed that she will be carrying her chew toy in her mouth (actually she started doing this when I couldnt find flossies at Petsmart, so i had bought a package of Bullie sticks.. so these are the sticks instead of the round spring...) and she will wander around the living room and down the hallway looking for a place to hide it.. its really funny to watch.. first she will put her paws up on the couch and look up there then she will go over to where i keep her travel carrier.. sometimes she will drop it in there.. then she will pick it up again and put it in her little bed in the living room... then take it over by the sliding door.. (i have found many of these bully sticks behind the blinds on my sliding door).. its like she is trying differen hiding places and finally settles on one. She grabbed a piece of hamburger bun from my mom the other day and went and hid it.. we thought we found it and threw it away.. but the next day she comes running to me with part of the hamburger bun in her mouth!

i always thought that dogs did this when there was more than one dog in the house so they could keep things to themselves.. but Bianca is only child  is she just playing or is there more to this behavior?

janie


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

My Chloe goes from room to room looking for anything to steal.
We now have to close all the bedroom and bathroom doors all the time.

Here's one of many "incidents" : Smelly Shoe Smuggler


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

i have to knock on wood before i say this but i am really lucky.. i taught Bianca "leave it" at a really early age so now she leaves most things alone that arent hers.. food is about the only thing she will try to steal but if i tell her leave it, she will usually drop it (the bun incident was caused by my mom.. she said.. oh its cute let her have it)

She used to grab flip flops.. but now if she goes near them i will say leave it and she will walk away.

janie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine do hide toys from each other,thankfully they quit snitching our things when they were puppies. I's funny how they'll hide each others toys though. An abandonned squeaky lays for days undisturbed until one furry rediscovers it and "poof ",it's the bee's knees again and they'll fight over ti and hide it from each other until a new old favourite emerges.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That's so funny that you brought this topic up because I gave Bella a new bone yesterday and it must be very special because she has spent two days hiding that thing. She thinks she's doing such a good job and I always know exactly where it is. I'll find it, give it back to her, and off she goes to find a new secret spot.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

MY BFF just has one (Max) and he hides his toys, treats, etc. He thinks he's being clever. She'll find him later sneaking back to that sweet spot to get his treat or toy. So funny!! :biggrin: 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My little guys leave their toys everywhere.... there are literally toys all over the house. But
my lab, Max, hides his toys and bones from the little guys upstairs where the malts aren't
allowed. He actually has a pile of toys and bones and each night he picks one to play with
or chew on for a little while.... but he never brings them downstairs... lol. 

Pretty smart!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

When my Sam was a puppy, she would take the ornaments off the bottom branches of the Christmas tree and go hide them in her toybox. I think she was collecting for her own tree!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey has always hidden food and treats. Tess figured that out in no time so she now waits on Zoey to hide them and she goes right behind her and gets whatever it is. Now Emy is doing it too. Zoey's going to have to come up with better hiding places.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jan 14 2010, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873735


> When my Sam was a puppy, she would take the ornaments off the bottom branches of the Christmas tree and go hide them in her toybox. I think she was collecting for her own tree![/B]



that is soo cute! the most bianca did with my christmas tree this year is she would go up and smell the ornaments and then look back at me like "mom.. im not doing anything.. just smelling them" I try to keep them pretty high because my old dog would grab them and run..


----------

